# Red Leg's babies



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I delayed this post a few days because I had some troubles, but it looks like there is going to be a happy ending.

These babies were born Sunday. Sire is BDK2 AABG Own The Throne and dam is my home bred HRDR 401K Pierna Roja, aka Red Leg. One buck, one doe.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh she is SO precious!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Nancy. As you know I was pretty worried about the doe kid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the spot on them! Glad they are ok.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow they look really nice.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tim she is a beautiful sight for the heart, especially in light of her ordeal. Keep sharing & teaching. You have a lot to offer.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

RPC said:


> Wow they look really nice.


You know, I'm not sure yet. They aren't very old still and Red Leg does not have much milk yet, so they are kinda raggedy IMO. But they could come around. Able Acres is sure high on their daddy.

The story behind the doe kid is that she dang near drowned. Red Leg went into labor and there was finally a bubble. Then the bubble broke. While I was giving her a couple of minutes to start pushing hard, there came another bubble. Then that bubble broke. I then had one of those bad feelings about things, so I felt in there a little and found a foot. I pulled a little and could then feel a head, so I pulled some more and the buck kid was born. Literally seconds after Red Leg stood up to lick the buck kid she had another contraction and spit out the doe kid while she was still standing. The doe kid seemed pretty soggy and wasn't breathing at first, but you know how you always worry about that when they first come out, anyway, I worked on her and she started breathing and cried a little. But you could tell she wasn't right. She couldn't stand at all even though she was warm and everything. She just laid there limp and had a far away look in her eye. Since she had no suck, I decided to tuber her a couple of ounces of colostrum. When I got the tube in her stomach and sucked a little on the end to make sure I was in the stomach, up came a bunch of phlegm/mucous stuff. Keep in mind this doe kid is breathing totally normal and has a strong heart beat. I kind of freaked and aborted the tubing attempt and gathered my wits. Then I went to tube her again, this time with one 60cc syringe full of colostrum and one empty 60cc syringe at the ready. When I hit phlegm again, I put the empty dose syringe to the tube and, not kidding, sucked out 30cc of amniotic fluid out of her stomach. Gross. Then I went to asking everybody I knew what to do next and ended up tubing about 20cc of colostrum into her and letting that sit for about an hour. Then I tubed her the rest of the 2 ounces and let that sit. Then when I came back two hours later she drank 2 ounces out of a bottle. Then she was basically normal! Very strange.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow that's nutts


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sheesh. That's crazy! Glad she's doing better. Good job! :thumb: 

They look like nice babies!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow....I am so glad that you kept your head and that she is OK!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Good job, Tim. That must have been pretty freaky... How strange. 

I think they'll both turn out nice, they look like they have nice structure to them.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> Wow....I am so glad that you kept your head and that she is OK!!


Me too. I had it in my head for awhile that she had something wrong with her where she couldn't pass/digest the fluid and the colostrum. On top of that she was very weak and not doing well. I love being wrong sometimes.  I guess I can chalk it up to a traumatic birth? The two bubbles breaking thing was weird. Maybe they were tangled or something.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So glad you did what you did and you have beautiful babies, great job


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I agree, Congrats on the outcome, I can imagine that was very freaky, and in the moment, must have been very disturbing! They are certainly beautiful babies, so I pray they continue to thrive ♥


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Love he spots on their backs - sending healing energy for your doe kid


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Thanks everybody. The whole family seems to be doing fine.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful  The caped kid looks like it stands tall and proud already


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Glad they are all doing good. I like the spots on their backs. 
Looking forward to seeing them grow up.


----------

